# Overweight people using steroids?



## Nutcracker (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey guys ,
i am 34, 220 lbs, 178 cm height, doing cardio almost 5 days a week and watching my diet. I have so much weight to lose but i am still pushing it. Recently i got frustrated of this weight and decided to make a lot of research on steroids and maybe start cycling steroids to get faster results.
but a friend of mine who is already using steroid told me that  i am  overweight and i should not even think about it because of that. Could you please comment on this, is this true? would you please explain.
Thank you.


----------



## jtterrible (Oct 17, 2011)

You are 178cm tall?... Wtf? Lolol..


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 17, 2011)

the height is fine , it is the weight that bugs me


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

How many ft is that? If you say anything in cm its so weird to me. Can you imagine the thugs in the hood ya I'm riding on 78's HAHA mot people don't recommend steroid’s until your under 15% bf. Focus on your diet more and work harder. Don't use anything that might stress your body out more then the weight. Once you lose all the fat you want I recommend a period of time where u eat maintenance calories and work on getting your body to normal and getting used to lifting heavier weight THEN maybe AAS..


----------



## Hench (Oct 17, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> how many ft is that? ig u say anything cm its so weird. can u imagine the thugs in the hood ya im riding on 78's HAHA mot poeople dont rocement steriod until your under 15%bf. focus on your diet more and work harder. dont use anything that might stress your body out more then the weight. once you lose all the fat you want i recomnd a period of time where u eat miantenance calories and work on getting your body to normal and getting used to lifting heavier weight THEN maybe  AAS



Despite the questionable English, this is pretty much spot on.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Oct 17, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> You are 178cm tall?... Wtf? Lolol..



whats funny about that?

178cm is 5'8


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hench said:


> Despite the questionable English, this is pretty much spot on.


 hahaha MY BAD!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> whats funny about that?
> 
> 178cm is 5'8


 since metric is not the basic system in america (stupid) it seems funny atleast to me. when i think CM i think a worm or something not a human


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hench said:


> Despite the questionable English, this is pretty much spot on.


 fixed it! my spelling is always TERRIBLE! but this one was pretty bad!


----------



## gearin up (Oct 17, 2011)

I diet down to in between 10-15 % before I cycle cuz thats what Ive always been told but I came into the sport under the supervision of bodybuilders. The more I think about it I think that there are plenty of powerlifters who would say this is rubbish and had I come in under them I may have a different outlook.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> since metric is not the basic system in america (stupid) it seems funny atleast to me. when i think CM i think a worm or something not a human



metric is a better system all around though.  Americans are just fucktards that refuse to be like everyone else.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

suprfast said:


> metric is a better system all around though. *Americans are just fucking awesome and we all bow down to their greatness that refuse to be like everyone else beacuase they make everyone else.*


 

i couldnt agree more to your statement my friend.. from start to finish it was perfect! I lived in Germany for a small time and i loved it and cannot wait to go back. If i ever get the chance to buy a house in germany ill be all over it kinda off topic but if that country is that great with the metric sysem im all for it. besides its fun doing shit in KPH


----------



## beautifulpeople (Oct 17, 2011)

Depending on your bodyfat, you could run an awesome cutting cycle and obtain the results you're interested in, with serious work, if you're dead set on pinning right now. I don't discourage that for EVERYONE - a cutting cycle certainly has its place. As a beginner, just test is fine. Maybe something like 350 to 500 Test Prop a week for 8 weeks, in addition to T3 and an EC stack should melt the fat off nicely. If you wanna be more reasonable about it, just run the EC/T3 for a month, and see where you are at that point and then consider AAS. That'd be my primary suggestion.


----------



## JW_HRT (Oct 17, 2011)

i love it when people say you must be under a certain amount of body fat % to use steroids. 

the man is 34yrs old, please check your testosterone levels. IF they are low then you will have a very hard time losing bodyfat especially if you have high estrogen levels. You might have both and not even know it. 

at that point you could go on testosterone and you will see how much easier it will be to lose body fat.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2011)

I heard you have to be under 5'6" though


----------



## pieguy (Oct 17, 2011)

Not to be a devil's advocate or anything, but I just question what Lee Priest was taking to get into shape right after offseason because it thins him out like crazy. I'm guessing 10+ iu of hgh a day and a nice serving of tren because the transformation that man made in a few months was mind boggling. Bet he used DNP for a big chunk of it, but still, had to be some tren+anavar to help things along.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 18, 2011)

Overweight usually always means bad diet. Bad diet and steroids do not mix (besides a few with crazy genetics).

The higher the BF %, the higher risk you are of getting gyno. Also depending on how high your BF is you could be at a higher risk of the side effects of using steroids.


----------



## JW_HRT (Oct 18, 2011)

high bf usually means high estrogen and low test levels in men, especially after 30yrs of age 

therefore he might need test therapy and estro blocker, blood work is in order for this poster if he chooses to


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 18, 2011)

gearin up said:


> I diet down to in between 10-15 % before I cycle cuz thats what Ive always been told but I came into the sport under the supervision of bodybuilders. The more I think about it I think that there are plenty of powerlifters who would say this is rubbish and had I come in under them I may have a different outlook.


 
You bring up a really good point.  Some of these guys have more fat in their chins then I do on my entire body, and they push test/deca/dbol all day long...


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 18, 2011)

I would really appreciate if you could explain a "Maintenance Calories", and  the second question is do you think i should shred all the fat ( cardio only) first and then start building, or i should start weights and cardio ?
Thanks


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 18, 2011)

beautifulpeople said:


> Depending on your bodyfat, you could run an awesome cutting cycle and obtain the results you're interested in, with serious work, if you're dead set on pinning right now. I don't discourage that for EVERYONE - a cutting cycle certainly has its place. As a beginner, just test is fine. Maybe something like 350 to 500 Test Prop a week for 8 weeks, in addition to T3 and an EC stack should melt the fat off nicely. If you wanna be more reasonable about it, just run the EC/T3 for a month, and see where you are at that point and then consider AAS. That'd be my primary suggestion.



I would guess my body fat is around  between 20-27. Do you think i should be considering Test? and Would you recommend DNP instead?


----------



## wilgates (Oct 18, 2011)

gearin up said:


> I diet down to in between 10-15 % before I cycle cuz thats what Ive always been told but I came into the sport under the supervision of bodybuilders. The more I think about it I think that there are plenty of powerlifters who would say this is rubbish and had I come in under them I may have a different outlook.


Amen to that my friend I'm 19% bf and I been cycling for 2 years now I powerlift and have no desire to step on stage. I think ur friend meant drugs won't make u lose weight faster diet & cardio works every time for years its a proven fact just work hard and stay at it


----------



## suprfast (Oct 18, 2011)

wilgates said:


> Amen to that my friend I'm 19% bf and I been cycling for 2 years now I powerlift and have no desire to step on stage. I think ur friend meant drugs won't make u lose weight faster diet & cardio works every time for years its a proven fact just work hard and stay at it



that doesnt look 19% at all.  Sub 15 if you ask me


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 18, 2011)

19%? are u crazy, u r way lower than that


----------



## pieguy (Oct 18, 2011)

usually, abs aren't visible until 12-13%. You're probably closer to 10%, let alone 19%. Smokin crack


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 18, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> I would really appreciate if you could explain a "Maintenance Calories", and the second question is do you think i should shred all the fat ( cardio only) first and then start building, or i should start weights and cardio ?
> Thanks


 

So you don't even lift right now? err what?

Get on a solid routine, start cardio 2-3x a week. "Maintenance calories" are the number of calories your body requires to stay exactly the same. Changing your activity level will change your maintenance, as well as changing your weight/body composition. To lose fat (and inevitably some muscle) you must eat below maintenance, to gain muscle (and of course some fat  ) you must eat above maintenance. I wouldn't even consider using AAS until you've been lifting for 6+ months (really I'd say 2-3 years but I'm sure you won't wait that long). 

There is plenty of good info in the training and diet sections of these boards, any questions you have feel free to ask, everyone here is very helpful.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 18, 2011)

I have seen a ton of fatties doing juice when they just need to stop being fat!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 18, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> I have seen a ton of fatties doing juice when they just need to stop being fat!



Haha.


----------



## darebear7 (Oct 18, 2011)

good advice comin from some of these guys but im 285 pounds an my buddy was 400 pounds when he started, he is now a solid 290 and looks great its all about hard work and knowing what your doing.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> So you don't even lift right now? err what?
> 
> Get on a solid routine, start cardio 2-3x a week. "Maintenance calories" are the number of calories your body requires to stay exactly the same. Changing your activity level will change your maintenance, as well as changing your weight/body composition. To lose fat (and inevitably some muscle) you must eat below maintenance, to gain muscle (and of course some fat  ) you must eat above maintenance. I wouldn't even consider using AAS until you've been lifting for 6+ months (really I'd say 2-3 years but I'm sure you won't wait that long).
> 
> There is plenty of good info in the training and diet sections of these boards, any questions you have feel free to ask, everyone here is very helpful.



THIS!

Steroids aren't quicky fixes. They are generally only going to support the program you already have in place. Your body can only reflect your current lifestyle - it can only respond to the environment you give it to work with - what you eat, how you expend energy, the quality of your sleep, your stress levels. Throwing in a cycle but not changing anything in your current lifestyle is really just going to lead to very bad things. These are not "fat burners". You're screwing w/your natural hormone levels and you need to understand the impact of this on your body - including your blood pressure, your cholesterol levels, your lipids, your estrogen levels as well as your test levels. 

Get the diet & training in order first. There are no short cuts. Even if you find something that forces some fast results, you're still going to rebound like a bitch if you don't have the lifestyle in place that will support it when you come off. Don't spend your time looking for quicky fixes to "get results faster". The results you get from steady and consistent diet & training will be the results that your body can support and you can maintain instead of yoyo dieting w/ rebounds.


----------



## wilgates (Oct 19, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> I would guess my body fat is around  between 20-27. Do you think i should be considering Test? and Would you recommend DNP instead?


there's no magic drugs out there, just do cardio and lower your carbs and add some EFA like fish oil. DNP can kill you if used incorrectly


----------



## wilgates (Oct 19, 2011)

pieguy said:


> usually, abs aren't visible until 12-13%. You're probably closer to 10%, let alone 19%. Smokin crack


Trust me that's 19% bf. I don't do cardio to the point of lowering my bf I don't like to dry out cuz it's hard on the joints being that I lift heavy a lot. deadlifts and squats brings out your core way more than sit ups. It make me LOL when I see the skinny guys in the gym doing abs for 30 mins straight and the on leg day do only 4 set of squats and there done. wouldn't the larger muscle deserve more time under weight?


----------



## wilgates (Oct 19, 2011)

squat till you drop and deadlift till you puke and through in some sled drags and watch the fat run for its life


----------



## ooa4oo (Oct 19, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> whats funny about that?
> 
> 178cm is 5'8



5'10


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 19, 2011)

You guys thank you for your advices, and comments i appreciate your time. I guess i will have to review my diet and training program again.


----------



## squigader (Oct 19, 2011)

The more bodyfat you have, generally the more side effects you'll get from gear because of conversion to estrogens. Drop down to at least 13-5 and then go for it.


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 19, 2011)

gearin up said:


> I diet down to in between 10-15 % before I cycle cuz thats what Ive always been told but I came into the sport under the supervision of bodybuilders. The more I think about it I think that there are plenty of powerlifters who would say this is rubbish and had I come in under them I may have a different outlook.



It has already been said, but coming from the powerlifting side of things I know a whole lot of guys, this one included, that don't buy into the idea that you have to be below some magic number of body fat to cycle. Hell I went from 23% down to 10% BF all on cycle. Just educate yourself and learn how to deal with what ever sides may come up. 

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 20, 2011)

i got a lot of info from this post i appreciate all. Thanks!


----------



## gearin up (Oct 20, 2011)

Olddawg71 said:


> It has already been said, but coming from the powerlifting side of things I know a whole lot of guys, this one included, that don't buy into the idea that you have to be below some magic number of body fat to cycle. Hell I went from 23% down to 10% BF all on cycle. Just educate yourself and learn how to deal with what ever sides may come up.
> 
> Cheers
> An Old Dawg


 I would imagine that even over 15% there would still have to be a predisposition for certain sides.

On another note this was a good and helpful thread I enjoyed reading as well


----------



## colorado (Oct 20, 2011)

wilgates said:


> squat till you drop and deadlift till you puke and through in some sled drags and watch the fat run for its life




Thank you. Half the guys on here talk about how they are the ever popular "12-13%" body fat. In all reality, they are way over 20%.

Just because you can see abs DOES NOT mean that you are even close to 15%


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 20, 2011)

gearin up said:


> I would imagine that even over 15% there would still have to be a predisposition for certain sides.
> 
> On another note this was a good and helpful thread I enjoyed reading as well



Sure there is, and you have to be ready to deal with them. When I did that cycle, I was cutting pretty hard and working with a very reputable nutritionist who works with and preps National NPC and a few IFBB pros so he helped me figure it all out and was there to answer my questions and concerns. I did not go into it half assed. 

Now as I said and has been said by others, I know a large number of elite powerlifters that cycle a large number of compounds and chew on A bombs like they are candy. Some of these guys walk around at 300lbs +, and get winded walking to the car..LOL.certain sides do not concern them in the least. So be it, it's their lives and health right? Now these are guys at the very high end of the sport so I am not suggesting you follow their protocols or poor attention to side effects like blood pressure and gyno. 

Anyway, I am rambling, I hope some of this info was helpful. The short of it all is this, just get as much education as you can, if you can work with or communicate with someone who understands your goals and can help when needed and finally just be careful.

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 20, 2011)

wilgates said:


> squat till you drop and deadlift till you puke and through in some sled drags and watch the fat run for its life



Words to live by bro

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------

